# Do not F*ck with Nigel Benn



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

One of the best boxing matches ever.






Caution - Tragic ending.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I watched that fight live, also watched the Eubank Watson fight live. Never been able to watch either of them since though


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I watched that fight live, also watched the Eubank Watson fight live. Never been able to watch either of them since though


Watched it live to, not seen the Eubank - Watson fight though.

Eubank was never the same fighter after that fight, he become a point fighter.

Good days though mate. Eubank and Benn rivalry was epic. I always favoured Eubank though, that guy was a character. Still is a character.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> One of the best boxing matches ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't mean to be "that guy", but at least McClellan entered that fight voluntarily and had a chance to fight. That's more than the dogs he murdered often got.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Watched it live to, not seen the Eubank - Watson fight though.
> 
> Eubank was never the same fighter after that fight, he become a point fighter.
> 
> Good days though mate. Eubank and Benn rivalry was epic. I always favoured Eubank though, that guy was a character. Still is a character.


Yeah they were, growing up watching boxing with my old man was great. Eubank and Benn and Steve Collins came in there as well and had some great battles. Warriors tough as hell all of them. 
I'm not surprised boxing has declined so much in the last 20 years with the shit matches that are excuses for fights with the top guys like Floyd and all the HW champs since Lewis.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah they were, growing up watching boxing with my old man was great. Eubank and Benn and Steve Collins came in there as well and had some great battles. Warriors tough as hell all of them.
> I'm not surprised boxing has declined so much in the last 20 years with the shit matches that are excuses for fights with the top guys like Floyd and all the HW champs since Lewis.


I remember Collins fighting Eubank, it was a passing of the torch moment I think.

But then we had the GOAT - Prince Naseem Hamed :thumb02:

Agree with you on the HW division. Lennox Lewis was the last HW champ worth watching.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Prince Naseem and Roy Jones Jr are the kind of fighters who ever time you watch them, you see more and ore shit you haven't seen before.


----------

